# Unexpected pleasures



## redkitty (Feb 16, 2007)

I just saw the little karma posts I had in my user profile!  Duh!  I'm a ding dong for not looking sooner!!!  Some very sweet comments, made my day!

Whats your unexpected pleasure today?


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 16, 2007)

So far my pleasure is not having spilled cereal over the office carpet.  I can't believe I caught it in time.    There wasn't any milk in it thankfully. 

...just a simple soul.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 16, 2007)

I got another one!  I just accepted a job!  Ive been off for a year since moving here and was getting so bored!  I start Feb 27th, part time for the first month.  YAY!


----------



## Toots (Feb 16, 2007)

Unexpected pleasure - the nice librarian moved all 5 of the books I needed over to the drive through window so I didnt have to get out of my car.  Its only 6 degrees here, its the little things.


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

Thread title makes me giggle, sorry!
I love reading my karma, it always makes me SO happy!  
Congratulations on the job Redkitty!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 16, 2007)

Just received a box from my 93-year-old MIL, Maddy.  In it was a tablecloth and 12 dinner napkins.  They are made of the most exquisite linen I have ever seen.  Almost gossamer.  They are off-white and are heavily embroidered with flowers, birds, animals, vines.  The embroidery thread is the same color as the linen, so everything is very tone-on-tone.

I've never seen such beautiful handwork in my life.  Clearly the whole set is completely handmade, perhaps by her mother.  She says it belonged to her mother.  I can get some clue as to how old it is because Maddy's mother died when Maddy was 8-years-old.

I feel so blessed.  It's so beautiful, it nearly took my breath away.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 16, 2007)

I made a post here last year in October requesting some help, a few days ago a Kind lady came to the rescue!

Thnx JKath


----------



## PHILSFAULT (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if this fits with this thread or not but I think it falls under the "lifes little pleasures" catagory.

I recently changed my shift at work to the night shift.  Now I get to spend everyday with my 7 month old daughter and 4 year old son. 

*Daddy days are now everyday!!!*

Plus we save $800 per month in day care costs.  Now there's a pleasure we can bank on.


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

That is going to change your childrens' lives!  Amazing!  Congratulations!


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 16, 2007)

PHILSFAULT said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this fits with this thread or not but I think it falls under the "lifes little pleasures" catagory.
> 
> I recently changed my shift at work to the night shift. Now I get to spend everyday with my 7 month old daughter and 4 year old son.
> 
> ...


 
Now that's just plain wonderful!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2007)

I have subbed for the last two days in a class that is very rowdy & disrespectful for other subs. I was told today by the lunchroom staff & several teachers what a wonderful job I was doing with the class.


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2007)

It is a great day!
My water heater died yesterday but I called the company I'd used at my last house and rather than get a new one, they were able to fix this one for about 20% of the cost! Life is great! and, you're welcome, YT...and philsfault - the greatest gift you can give a child is you!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 16, 2007)

The clam chowder available in the cafeteria today was actually quite good.  They offer two soups every day - usually very watery looking, but this one had some depth.


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am feeling very good today and the weather is in the 80's.  It is a beautiful day in the San Fernando Valley and the weather up and down the coast in Southern California is also very nice.

I will be leaving in a little while to get my hair done and then run some errands.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 16, 2007)

We just put new carpet in the bedroom yesterday. Of course that meant we had to take everything out of the room. It was a big job but I dusted and cleaned everything before we put it back. Now the room is spic and span, top to bottom. Yeah!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2007)

_unexpected pleasure, having little Livi, come running across the grass today getting to me and saying ma, uppie  A very unexpected pleasure was having Carson say mahalo ma to me for his lunch  WOW was that something. But the best of all, being able to hug and kiss and play with the 3 little ones with DH and the dogs joining in.. _

_kadesma_


----------



## amber (Feb 16, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> Unexpected pleasure - the nice librarian moved all 5 of the books I needed over to the drive through window so I didnt have to get out of my car.  Its only 6 degrees here, its the little things.



You have a drive through for the library? Never heard of such a thing, but what a great perk when the temps are so cold.  

My unexpected pleasure was that I made a professional grooming appt. for my dog, his first time, and a haircut for me, so we will both be groomed on the same day


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 16, 2007)

My two year old grandson, just fell asleep for the night !!  God love em' !


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 17, 2007)

I found out I don't need to work Sunday.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 17, 2007)

Waking up from a great dream this morning!!! 

(no no not that kinda dream!)


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 17, 2007)

My little guy is sleeping late this morning, this means I have time to chat on DC!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 17, 2007)

I had an unexpected visit from a good friend of mine this morning, he rarely comes here to the Lab, but we see each other at the Gardens a couple of times a week for a good chat and a beer or seven in the potting shed.

he came with half ounce of Cherry Tobacco (I roll my own cigs), I`ve not had cherry tobacco for Years! and only ever mentioned it to him in passing several months ago, it seems he didn`t forget


----------



## crewsk (Feb 17, 2007)

I was awakened this morning to my kids & dog climbing in bed with me. It was nice just to lay in that big warm bed with my 3 "babies" & cuddle for a while.


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm putting in flooring soon, so yesterday I made a diagram of the area I want done (to check on square footage). Anyway, after I looked at the drawing, I realized that the coat closet (which we barely use) butts up to the side of the pantry....which means I can knock out the adjoining wall and expand!
hooray!!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 17, 2007)

The ladies I had helping me with the Safety Pin dinner last night were INCREDIBLE. I only had to explain how I wanted the evening to run and they took it from there. All I had to do was plate and they handled the service and clean up without me! I love working with people who don't need hand holding. It was a real treat.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2007)

_doing grocery shopping and finding ground round pre-made patties for 1.49 a lb. Whooo hoo..Since we are planning to bbq tomorrow, this was just the thing. Cost wonderful, and no patting and shaping And then coming home to find two little kids here plus a helper to unload the car! _

_kadesma_


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 17, 2007)

My brother came home for a week, he lives in Washington State and I am in Michigan). First time he was home in eight years.


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 17, 2007)

I am in Santa Barbara today and staying with some friends.  The weather is very nice and Jolie and Tiny (that is their dog) are having a great time.


----------



## lulu (Feb 17, 2007)

Roma!  Who could know it would be so lovely.....just a brief afternoon and hardly saw a thing, but I was hooked from the moment I saw the orage trees dripping in fruit lining the roads and train tracks!  I ran a round in my couple of spare hours, the Spanish steps, via del corso, the monument to Vittorio Emanuale, Trastevere ... I did not expect to like it as much!


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 17, 2007)

It is snowing *again *and I don't have to go anywhere.  I'm wearing a big warm sweatshirt and flanned jammie pants.  Man I'm envious of all of you in warmer destinations, while being thankful that I don't live on Lake Ontario!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 20, 2007)

My neighbor.... he is so wonderful and in love with my dog!  He started walking her once a day for me and now he's taking her out twice!  

It started when I told him Id be hiring a dog walker and he said he wanted to walk her.  Will not let me pay him a dime!  I didnt want her alone all day when I start work, so now she has him coming over twice!!!

Wonderful, caring people are truly hard to find.  I'm so fortunate I found them living right next door!!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 20, 2007)

Found out I am not the only one fed up with the situation at the office.  My colleagues and I are dreaming of a mass resignation.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 20, 2007)

Our company has decided to give everyone an extra day holiday this year, in honour of our 175th anniversary.  Yippee!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm in shock.  The SUN came out!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto, I thought it was a UFO at 1`st, it`s been that long since we`ve seen that Glowing Disc in the sky.


----------



## corazon (Feb 21, 2007)

Callum saying "cake"
lol.
He's picking up words fast!


----------



## philly29 (Feb 21, 2007)

My fiance and I finally picked a place to host our wedding after being engaged for over two years.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2007)

philly29 said:
			
		

> My fiance and I finally picked a place to host our wedding after being engaged for over two years.


 
Wow!!  About time!!  LOL.  good for you two.  Is it nice, does it work, is it good, is it fun???  Go post about it!!


----------



## tsi88kid (Feb 21, 2007)

I found 25 dollars in a drawer that I didn't lnow I had!


----------



## Constance (Feb 21, 2007)

After all the cold nasty weather we've been having, the sun came out and it warmed up to 60 degrees today! Kim took me out for lunch at our favorite Chinese restaurant...the first time I've been out of the house in a month.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2007)

*WE HAVE FOUND OUR TRAVELLING APRON!!   *


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2007)

Callum just woke up from his nap.  Aidan was watching a movie on the couch and as soon as he heard his little brother, he ran to their room, let Callum out and carried him to the couch to join him for the movie.  lol.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 22, 2007)

I have two today (unexpected in itself):

School principal left a garbled message on the phone this morning.  My kid has done something good, but I couldn't quite understand what it was.  Didn't have time to call him back because of an emergency delivery I had to make out of the office.

During regular staff meeting this morning, one of my colleagues asked one of the questions the rest of us have been talking about among ourselves.  Fun to watch her squirm in front of everyone.  Colleague and I stayed behind to point out a few other observations that had her backtracking like crazy.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 22, 2007)

I ordered some hemp seed protein powder, which came today and it tasted really good in my smoothie!  

And its green!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 22, 2007)

hemp seed protein powder?  hmmmmm, hadn't heard it called that before, redkitty.........


----------



## redkitty (Feb 27, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> hemp seed protein powder?  hmmmmm, hadn't heard it called that before, redkitty.........



haha!!! 

My unexpected pleasure today is the giant care package my Dad sent me.  4 huge bags of my favorite coffee beans and 8 bags of ground flax seed!  I can buy this stuff here but it makes him so happy to send it and it makes me feel like home!  

Im really glad it came today, I needed some cheering up.


----------



## corazon (Mar 1, 2007)

For those of you who don't know, Callum is ball obsessed! Or as Aidan told me, ball possessed.   His first word was ball and taking him to the grocery store is soo funny. Everything he sees in the produce, he sings "ballll. baaallll."

My unexpected pleasure:
Clear as day, last night Callum said "ball," in his sleep. Maybe Aidan has a point about being ball possessed.


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

here's my unexpected goodie - 
I checked on my email that I only use for ebay and lo and behold, something of mine sold 2 days ago that hours before didn't even have one single bid! I'm $40 dollars richer! Woo hoo!

Redkitty - I take flax seed oil vitamins every day for my dry skin - what do you do with the ground flax seed? I may need to try it!


----------



## JDP (Mar 1, 2007)

Not really unexpected but our relationship has developed over the past 4 weeks. I am now in a deep commited relationship with a person who truly understands my needs and I can trust. I have found my fish monger.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 2, 2007)

I really like my new job!


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats great Redkitty!



I just woke up feeling good and like everything is working in my body.  Thats fairly unexpected and definitly a real pleasure!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

My 5 new yoga dvd's showed up today!  I didnt think they'd get here till the weekend!  YAY!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2007)

I love my new job


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2007)

JDP said:
			
		

> Not really unexpected but our relationship has developed over the past 4 weeks. I am now in a deep commited relationship with a person who truly understands my needs and I can trust. I have found my fish monger.



Now *that's* a good thing!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I love my new job



mee tooo!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 14, 2007)

My daughter and wife are really quite ill with a very nasty cold, Hannah (my daughter) has been totaly off here food even her bottles 
I gave her some chicken chunks from the soup I made and she would like the juice off and put it back 

Sooooo, I decide to mash the chicken with a fork, add some soup juice to it (not too much because of the salt) and add a little instant mash potato flakes.
 she ate it ALL!
and without the normal fuss and battle that usualy accompanies feeding time 

so yeah, I`m Quite pleased )


----------



## redkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats great YT!!!  Hope they both get to feeling better soon!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2007)

good for you, YT.  hope both your babies feel better soon.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 14, 2007)

My son is back home, tan, hairy and hungry!

I saw some tulips poking their way up through the ground today.

It was a good day at work!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 14, 2007)

My DH said that my rhubarb is peeking up out of the ground. Won't be long now.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2007)

Was asked to prepare my resume for a proposal to be submitted by a group I'm trying to get closer with at work.  According to the requester, I am one of very few who has experience in compliance with Section 508 of the Americans With Disabilities Act.


----------



## lulu (Mar 15, 2007)

My boiler is working!  First hot shower for ages!!!!  Now that is pleasure!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 15, 2007)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> My DH said that my rhubarb is peeking up out of the ground. Won't be long now.



ohhhh, YUM!  You can make PIE!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 15, 2007)

It would be nice to have a garden forum...I'm so excited about the veggies popping up.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 15, 2007)

a little person woke up this morning shouting DADDY DADDY DADDY (as usual) and without a hint of a cold at all! )))))


the DW on the other hand is somewhat lumbered with it STILL?
but she`ll fix and I don`t worry about her, beacuse she understands what a cold is, my child didn`t.

so yeah, I`m happy yet again )


half Baked, I agree, it`s fantastic aint it


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 15, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> a little person woke up this morning shouting DADDY DADDY DADDY (as usual) and without a hint of a cold at all! )))))
> 
> 
> the DW on the other hand is somewhat lumbered with it STILL?
> ...


 
So glad your little one is feeling better.  I hated it when the babies got sick, I felt so helpless.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 15, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> It would be nice to have a garden forum...I'm so excited about the veggies popping up.


 
There are garden forums.  They have not filled any of my needs though.  I have found it quite satisfactory having a running garden thread here on DC.  Last year GB started a thread that lasted  for months.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 23, 2007)

Getting my first paycheck since living in the UK and it was more than I expected!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Went to our new flat which the actual work just got started, found all the unwanted walls down, gone was the abominable unlookable old bathroom, and the last bit of the pile of full rubbish bags, it looked so much better and now we finally started seeing some hopes in this place!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Went to our new flat which the actual work just got started, found all the unwanted walls down, gone was the abominable unlookable old bathroom, and the last bit of the pile of full rubbish bags, it looked so much better and now we finally started seeing some hopes in this place!!


What a great surprise..I bet you're so excited..I sure would be..You two are going to have the time of your lives in this new place..And nobody deserves it more than you.

kadesma


----------



## mraa (Mar 24, 2007)

_ Whats your unexpected pleasure today?

_Seeing my 2 yr old dribble apple juice on her self, and picking up a wipe to clean it up with nobody asking her to.
Watching my almost-7month old crawl from one end of the room to the other to smile up at my and try to climb on our computer chair.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 24, 2007)

My boy coming home with 2 dozen tulips for me.


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2007)

what did he do?


----------



## corazon (Mar 25, 2007)

Callum threw something down the stairs and said "uh-oh."  He's been saying it all day ever since.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 26, 2007)

cara said:
			
		

> what did he do?



haha!  We have a florist 2 doors down so he usually brings me tulips couple times a month.  He knows they are my favorite flowers!


----------

